# Black Isle Show



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Thinking of heading up to the Inverness area early August for a few days. 

Does anyone know if you can stop overnight in the Black Isle Showground car park on the Wednesday night before the show?

Alternatively, anywhere to wildcamp nearby so we can into the show early on the Thursday morning? (I know how busy the traffic build up can be for the show!).

Thanks


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

My mate is borrowing my van for the Black Isle show, I'll ask him tomorrow what the script is ref parking. He's a sheep-s*****r (farmer) and has been before so ought to know!

David


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Morag,

No overnight parking at the showground as far as he knows.

There is a nice little C&CC site in Dingwall, but maybe booked full? Best to check first.

David

ps you could always phone the show organisers and ask them.


----------

